
Async_executors, a building block for executor-agnostic Rust libraries - lukastyrychtr
https://blog.wnut.pw/2020/02/25/anouncing-async_executors-a-building-block-for-executor-agnostic-libraries/
======
habitue
The title should probably mention this is about rust

~~~
blondin
funny, i knew it was rust by just looking at the title. i am by no means a
rust user but Async_executors tells it away. rust has that careless and
inconsistent casing that has always bothered me. but maybe it's just me...

~~~
__ryan__
Trolling? It’s referred to as “async_executors” in the article. I think HN
just capitalizes the first letter of post titles.

